# Giant Mudguards



## MrRidley (11 Feb 2010)

Purchased a set of mudguards for my bike, as it's a Giant Defy i had to buy the Defy specific ones which Giant swore blind would fit no problem, after trying for over an hour i realised they don't, took them back to shop who told me a lot of people have had the same problem, i am now left with a bike that i can't fit guards on, poor service from Giant all round, so if you own a Defy don't buy the guards, as much use as a fart in a spacesuit, rant over.


----------



## zoso7 (12 Feb 2010)

Alright there Bhoy!! 

I have a Defy 2.5, not fitted any guards to it yet but I believe the new Crud Road Racer mud guards will fit the Defy range. They are lighter, cheaper and far better looking than the Giant Guards.

C'mon the Hoops.


----------



## MrRidley (12 Feb 2010)

Nope the Crud's dont fit either, there is very very little clearance on the Defy.

Hail Hail


----------



## Young Un (12 Feb 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Nope the Crud's dont fit either, there is very very little clearance on the Defy.
> 
> Hail Hail



Cruds fit out and out race bikes. They WILL fit the defy, trust me!


----------



## MrRidley (12 Feb 2010)

Young Un said:


> Cruds fit out and out race bikes. They WILL fit the defy, trust me!



So how do they fit ? you can't get them under the brakes, as it's too narrow and the clearance is minimal, even the guys at the LBS stated quite clearly that they wont fit, the reason Giant brought out guards for the Defy, was purely for this reason, as no other guards fit the Defy.


----------



## Coco (12 Feb 2010)

Will you have to change your signature 


Edit: Sorry meant to be more helpful with this Link


----------



## MrRidley (12 Feb 2010)

Coco said:


> Will you have to change your signature
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry meant to be more helpful with this Link



Aye, i'd already seen that.


----------



## Young Un (12 Feb 2010)

Anychance of posting a picture of the rear brake, and also the front brake so I can see the clearance?


----------



## MrRidley (12 Feb 2010)

Young Un said:


> Anychance of posting a picture of the rear brake, and also the front brake so I can see the clearance?



Happy to oblige, bit poor quality though.


----------



## Young Un (12 Feb 2010)

Hmm, I'll eat my words and admit that the clearnace does look very tight! Have you had a look at SKS Raceblades, as these end before they reach the brakes.

Steve


----------



## MrRidley (12 Feb 2010)

I've looked at them (SKS), guy at LBS said they wont work either.


----------



## Young Un (12 Feb 2010)

I'm sorry, but they will work! !00% sure they will work! The only go up to the brake front and rear, and although they don't offer full bike protection aand they son't stop people behind you getting wet, but they do keep your bum dry! (I shall just point out that I work in a very reputable bike shop in the midlands)


----------



## MrRidley (12 Feb 2010)

Young Un said:


> I'm sorry, but they will work! !00% sure they will work! The only go up to the brake front and rear, and although they don't offer full bike protection aand they son't stop people behind you getting wet, but they do keep your bum dry! (I shall just point out that I work in a very reputable bike shop in the midlands)



Yes i don't doubt you, but i was told they only work on 23mm tyres, mine are 25mm.


----------



## Norm (12 Feb 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Yes i don't doubt you, but i was told they only work on 23mm tyres, mine are 25mm.


I think that the race blades would fit, as they cable tie around your brakes. However, I couldn't get them to work with the 25mm tyres on my bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Yes i don't doubt you, but i was told they only work on 23mm tyres, mine are 25mm.



And that's why you don't have the clearance for the Giant guards or Crud-Racers either...
Were the original defy tyres 23s or 25s?
Will the defy ones work with 23s?

Did the shop who sold the Giant guards know that you had 25s and that the guards will not work?

Raceblades certainly should work on either tyre size.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2010)

Norm said:


> I think that the race blades would fit, as they cable tie around your brakes. However, I couldn't get them to work with the 25mm tyres on my bike.



IIRC SKS Raceblades are not connected too, or do not contact the brakes, they're only attached to the fork at the front and the rear stays at the back.

Crud Road-racers are different and attache to the brake bridge.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Feb 2010)

Raceblades should definitely fit, as the separation between tyre and guard can be adjusted by moving the whole thing up the stay a bit.

If not, it looks like n+1


----------



## Midnight (15 Feb 2010)

I managed to fit the Cruds to my Defy 4.

Tried with the 25mm tyres, got the rear one on but couldn't even get the front one under the brake, so I bought some 23mm Conti Gatorskins and now the Cruds fit.

The front guard was still very close and I had to remove the nose section, but was getting dirt sprayed all over the front brake. So re-fitted the nose section, applied gentle heat to the guard just in front of the brake, and bent the nose section up by about 3mm.

Now they fit as intended and I'm happy with their performance (and the Gatorskins too)


----------



## andyh (31 Dec 2011)

hi, i have the giant defy 3.5 and looking for some mudguards. (crud mk2)
i do have 23m tyres on it but looking at the reviews on wiggle even they seem to have there problems and be a very tight fit.

did any of you overcome this problem ??.

cheers andy


----------



## LobsterX (8 Oct 2013)

Had a set of Giant mudguards for my Defy. Also had a problem fitting them but easily overcome by making an additional hole in the rear guard under the variable slot. Unfortunately, the metal tang fixing the guard at the break assembly broke after under 300 miles of riding (good old Gloucestershire roads). Now back to the search for a suitable replacement. I'm chalking this up to experience - won't but them again for sure. Noisy anyway.


----------



## jowwy (8 Oct 2013)

i had no problems fitting them to my defy 4, plenty of clearance and on 25mm tyres


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Oct 2013)

I bouht some for my defy 1 for winter but have just bought a T5 from Decathlon as i've started comuting so i fitted it to that instead. The only problem fitting it was that there is no hole in the downtube for the little bolt but two cable ties sorted that out. Similar clearance on both bikes and i haven't tried fitting them to the defy and i realise with mudguards a small difference can mean a lot. Agree with the noisy but but i think it can be sorted out with careful tightening. Did anyone need to shorten the little metal rods that hold the mudguards away from the tyre, i was thinking a hacksaw would do the job.


----------

